# How should we select TT of the year?? EVERYONES VOTE COUNTS!!! PLEASE VOTE!!



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok guys this is to determine how we will do the TT of the year. There are several ideas the guys and I came up with. To keep this community oriented we will vote to see how we we go about selecting candidates


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Voted!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep them coming! The pole is open for 2 weeks:beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

One per season, than a winner. Please lord let me get a turbo and clutch soon, I want to win


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Voted homie G's!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

voted up :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunday bumpday:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbup:voted:thumbup:


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Seasons*

Voted!!:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

keep em coming:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

voted for 1 a month then an overall winner..

would also make a great way to make a calender


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

I voted for once every month!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Come on guys everyone needs to vote :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

voted last night as well. Have seen many a jeep forum that do the "seasonal" one...nice route to go...

In the future (in conjunction with the calendar thread) these "seasonal" winners could be the "front runners" for each of the four seasons during a year and then the consecutive follower's up (with most votes) for that season could be the following "three" months or so of that one. Would make for a nice, fair/balanced calendar as well. 

Joe


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Voted!

Thinking that a winner per month gives more opportunities for everyone and also motivates members to step up the game??

Thoughts?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> Voted!
> 
> Thinking that a winner per month gives more opportunities for everyone and also motivates members to step up the game??
> 
> Thoughts?


Agreed! Breaking it up into 12 means more selectees. Which means more vehicles. The more participation the better:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed! Breaking it up into 12 means more selectees. Which means more vehicles. The more participation the better:thumbup:


Keep it up guys thats why were voting :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> Voted!
> 
> Thinking that a winner per month gives more opportunities for everyone and also motivates members to step up the game??
> 
> Thoughts?


for sure. This was my vote!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

voted yesterday!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed! Breaking it up into 12 means more selectees. Which means more vehicles. The more participation the better:thumbup:


Just remember that more cars means you'll see the same cars every month. Also I will add that once you win I'm thinking about adding a rule that makes you unable to win again the following year. That way you won't see the same car winning twice. Thoughts?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just remember that more cars means you'll see the same cars every month. Also I will add that once you win I'm thinking about adding a rule that makes you unable to win again the following year. That way you won't see the same car winning twice. Thoughts?


I'd vote cannot win more than one month in a year, but can enter as many as you'd like, however, the photo must be taken that month so we don't keep getting the same submissions. 1 winner a month with one overall out of those 12 for the year. Weeks 1-3 of the month are for submissions, last week for votes.

Now the deeper question- if we do multiple winners through the year what mods count for the overall vote? The mods when you won your monthly entry or the mods you have at the end of the year? Say James you win March, but come December you have different wheels, bumper and a bunch of new power mods- which would we be voting for?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you'd be voting for the original photo IMO. Take all the winners and make a new poll.

Should be new photos for every month. I like that you could submit even after you win though.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I think you can submit as many times as you would like but only win one month....If you plan on getting a new bumper and wheels and stuff. Wait until that month to submit or hope you dont win that month the way your car looks now :laugh: Thats why I liked it more spaced out, but thats why we vote :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah you can submit until you win, but the TTOTY can not win it 2 years in a row. To keep things interesting. They could win a month every year and thats ok, but they cant' win overall 2 consecutively is what I'm getting at....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just remember that more cars means you'll see the same cars every month. Also I will add that once you win I'm thinking about adding a rule that makes you unable to win again the following year. That way you won't see the same car winning twice. Thoughts?


Since its a matter of votes (what the people think), I don't see anything wrong with winning more than once. If someone's car is sick enough to be voted winner more than once, good for them. But I don't think we would vote for the same car year after year. We like some variety. Unless someone does something drastic to change their winning car. Let's say Neb wins this year. Then he does a ton of work and changes the car significantly. Who are we to say that he can't compete the next year? What if his car really is worthy of winning more than once? I'd hate to have a rule in place that keeps a real winning car from being recognized.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I just don't want it to be like top dog at H20 where the MKII won 2 years in a row:sly:
But I guess your right about the drastic change and us guys liking some variety.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and we have a tie so keep the votes coming!!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I hear it. I feel the same way. And I think everyone else does too. That's why I don't think we would tolerate the same unchanged car winning year after year. With as much as our cars change and evolve, you might not even recognize the same car 2 years in a row.
:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bumpbumpitybump


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

Voted :thumbup: But I dont see how this is going to work well. Its going to turn into another popularity contest.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

*One winner a month*

Voted!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

haze from hell said:


> Voted :thumbup: But I dont see how this is going to work well. Its going to turn into another popularity contest.


Not really. I would like to think it would give people a chance to get out and become a part of this forum. When was the last time you posted in a TT forum thread yourself? 

See, already helping!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup it's for fun. No sore losers please.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

keep em coming


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTT:thumbup:


----------



## fulefunk (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the idea of 4 seasons instead of monthly because it give those people who are working on their rides a change to finish before submission, plus it reduces the amount to choose from at the end of the year. Deciding on a best out of 4 is easier than picking from 12 i think.


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

If this is all for fun than I'm all in. You guys know what happens when you post pics on vortex, someone always has to but in their BS comments and then the thread gets ruined. That's why I don't post on vortex much. I'm devoted to a local site where we all help each other out, and not run people out with negativity. The TT forum is one of the better ones on vortex, I was posting on VW MK2 forum and its a total scene fest now. :banghead: If this thread can stay pure to pics and voting I think it will be quite fun and a way to see some of the hidden TT's out there. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes but we all get to vote for the car we think is the best. It will be a poll so there shouldn't be any negative comments. Besides sometimes things are said as constructive criticism :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Only a few more days to vote bump


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vote now. Polls close on Saturday!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Voted:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Only a few more days. Get them in!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Keep them coming! The pole is open for 2 weeks:beer:


 "Pole?" - A strip club is involved?? 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pole poll same difference haha


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

voted


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Pole poll same difference haha


 Oh yeah, I'd like to see a stripper swing around on a poll. opcorn:


----------

